# Herman Kruse  bottle info needed



## researcher101 (Nov 7, 2018)

6 pointed star on base and kneck...cannot find any info on it at all...please help if possible. thank you.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Nov 7, 2018)

-
Tod von Mechow's site has three bottles listed for Herman Kruse from Long Branch NJ.
-
Only 59514B has an illustration.
-
If this is your bottle then the link below the image will take you to Tod's site where there is a
 further link to a NJ bottle forum where you might be able to get further information.

-



-

http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABSearchResults.aspx?Source=Firms&Firm=59514&SourceDesc=Kruse,+Herman

​


----------



## researcher101 (Nov 7, 2018)

thank you


----------



## saratogadriver (Nov 8, 2018)

Star of David?

Jim G


----------

